# Does anyone know whats wrong with me?



## Oddy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have obsessive problems where I get obsessed with a book or a TV show, and begin to feel as though I'm there. I feel like I'm no longer 'me' and that I'm one of the characters, gone insane and in my own little world. The voices make it worse and tell me what I don't want to hear. I go really quiet and stop moving when I get scared of this. I wrap my arms around my middle and slink away to my bedroom, where I sit on my bed and desperately try to distract myself from my fear. Sometimes it works, but other times it gets really bad, and I'm afraid to talk or move. It lasts for anywhere between a few days to several months. Sometimes I have dreams that terrify me. They show me doing the things I fear or hate, and I'm scared when I wake up.

Does anyone know whats wrong with me?

~Oddy


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

As long as you know it's not true, everything's cool.


----------

